# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Σημειώσεις!

## tonis!

πανω δεξια στην σελιδα του φορουμ λεει σημειωσεις!οταν το παταω για να δω  τις σημειωσεις μου δεν βραγει την καρτελιτσα!για την ακριβεια την βγαζειαλλα ειναι σκεπασμενη απο  την εικονα του φορουμ!!ειναι δυσκολο να το εξηγησω!

----------


## platon

Τι browser έχεις ?

Λίγο απίθανο να βγαίνει το μενού πίσω από την φωτογραφία, αλλά δοκίμασε και με έναν άλλο browser....

----------


## marlene

Καλησπέρα! 
Έχω επίσης ένα θεματάκι με τις Σημειώσεις μου.. Εδώ κ 2 μέρες μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει νέο μήνυμα στον τοίχο μου χωρίς όμως να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο! Κλικάρω επάνω στο "1   Μη αναγνωσμένα μηνύματα επισκεπτών στο προφίλ, με οδηγεί στο προφίλ μου και ακόμα και όταν φύγω από αυτό η σημείωση ότι έχω 1 νέο μήνυμα παραμένει...

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρλεν μάλλον είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει μόνο σε σένα..
Ας δούμε τι θα μας πει κ ο Πλάτωνας!!

----------


## jk21

Mαρλεν μηπως δεν ειναι στη πρωτη σελιδα αλλα πιο πισω ξεχασμενο;ισως καποιο απο τα τελευταια πριν αλλαξει η σελιδα....

----------


## mitsman

> Καλησπέρα! 
> Έχω επίσης ένα θεματάκι με τις Σημειώσεις μου.. Εδώ κ 2 μέρες μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει νέο μήνυμα στον τοίχο μου χωρίς όμως να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο! Κλικάρω επάνω στο "1   Μη αναγνωσμένα μηνύματα επισκεπτών στο προφίλ, με οδηγεί στο προφίλ μου και ακόμα και όταν φύγω από αυτό η σημείωση ότι έχω 1 νέο μήνυμα παραμένει...


 Ακριβως το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε εμενα...μετα απο μια τρελη νυχτα στο προφιλ μου μου βγαζει αυτη την ενδειξη!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μέχρι να μας πει ο Πάτωνας,θα κάνω κι εγώ τις δικές μου υποθέσεις...

Ίσως κάποιος σα έστειλε ένα μήνυμα και πριν το διαβάσετε το αφαίρεσε-διέγραψε...οπότε έμεινε η ειδοποίηση απλά.

----------


## mitsman

Παντως το ενδεχομενο να φταιει οτι ειναι πιο πισω και δεν το εχω διαβασει δεν ισχυει..τις ειδα ολες τις σελιδες!

----------


## marlene

Επίσης!

Και σε μένα επίσης έγινε σε κάποια φάση που αντάλλασα μηνύματα γρήγορα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Μέχρι να μας πει ο Πάτωνας,θα κάνω κι εγώ τις δικές μου υποθέσεις...
> 
> Ίσως κάποιος σα έστειλε ένα μήνυμα και πριν το διαβάσετε το αφαίρεσε-διέγραψε...οπότε έμεινε η ειδοποίηση απλά.


Βαγγέλη νομίζω ότι όταν γίνεται αυτό φαίνεται ότι υπήρχε κάποιο μήνυμα κ απλα γράφει "το μνμ διεγράφη απο τον/την ...", έχω αύτη την εντύπωση!
Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε μια αποσύνδεση κ επανασύνδεση στο φόρουμ!Ή ακόμα καλύτερα μια εκκαθάριση cookies κτλ!

----------


## marlene

Έκανα διαγραφή δεδομένων περιήγησης και διαγραφή των cookies για την τελευταία εβδομάδα (το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε πριν 2 μέρες) αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα...

----------


## douke-soula

μηπως ειναι καποιο πμ αδιαβαστο ή καποια αιτηση φιλιας και οχι σχολιο στον τοιχο;

----------


## marlene

Όχι, ούτε από αυτά υπάρχει κάτι.. τσέκαρα..

----------


## marlene

Διορθώθηκε! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα εμεινε μονιμα εκει...χα χα χα!!!

----------


## platon

Δημήτρη αν θέλεις στείλε μου το password σου να μπω να δω τι γίνεται γιατί δεν έχω κάποια ένδειξη να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να είναι....

----------


## platon

Έτοιμος, είχες ένα αδιάβαστο μήνυμα στην σελίδα 36  :Happy: 

Άλλαξε και τον κωδικό σου

----------


## mitsman

Πλατωνα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!να σου πω οτι ειχα ανοιξει απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος ολες τις σελιδες!δεν εχει σημασια!τελος καλο ολα καλα!!!
Και παλι σε ευχαριστω!!

----------

